

Give HN: Startup Idea 404ed.biz and bubb.ly - csbartus

A new bubble is forming around institutional investors in web startups. See latest posts of Fred Wilson, Mark Suster, Paul Kedrosky et all other prominent VCs about.<p>In response a good idea would be to showcase both  sides of the table: bubb.ly (availability not checked) a site showing which startups will likely to bubble and most importantly why.<p>And 404ed.biz (available) alias notfounded.biz a site presenting successful companies and products doing on their own without venture capital investment
======
csbartus
Business model? Think Mashable, RWW and co.

These sites would meta-filter startup news and present the most interesting
cases worth analysing by a community

